
Physicists see the cosmos in a coffee cup - toni
http://www.scienceblog.com/cms/duke-physicists-see-cosmos-coffee-cup-20265.html
======
noss
What is "hacker news" about this that I couldn't get by subscribing to
scienceblog directly?

Actually, n/m, I don't care so much for meta-discussions about the falling
signal/noise on hacker news either.

